

Why we dropped Eclipse in favour of IntelliJ - ivom2gi
http://plumbr.eu/blog/why-we-dropped-eclipse-in-favour-of-intellij

======
k__
I use their stuff because of a good marketing plot.

Eclipse dropped PDT development, because they didn't have maintainers,
VisualStudio and ZendStudio where to expensive. So the positioning of PHPStorm
was in the sweet spot.

But I got used to the workflow now and can't stand other IDEs anymore haha

